# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  Как Отчистить папку вложений ?

## Petrov_kamensk

Собственно всё в заголовке, размер папки вложений мал, и после превышения предела загрузка становится не возможна, а возможности удалить нет.
Как это можно сделать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Мой кабинет => Вложения.

----------

Petrov_kamensk

----------


## AlexLSL

Я смотрю что этот вопрос задают многие, может дать ссылочку в менеджере вложений на ФАК, типа "Как удалить старые вложения", и сразу отпадет куча вопросов, потому что так вообще не понятно куда бежать, кого спрашивать. С уважением.

----------

